

 Look at my silly idea - pitra
http://escapefromcasablan.ca/

======
f1gm3nt
* How long does it take before the image is changed?

* Can we view previous images?

* Can you put a timer up that says image has been up for X minutes?

* If I want to change the picture and pay you and some does the same thing at the same time, but they clicked the submit button a few seconds after I did, then I'm gonna be a little pissed as I never saw my picture up there

* Counter that says Image viewed X times?

* Is there a minimum amount of time that the image stays up? (5 or 10 minutes?)

~~~
steveklabnik
This comment is proof that any idea, no matter how simple, can always be
feature-creeped.

Not that that stuff wouldn't be useful. But it would have been really easy to
say that any one of these things was a 'must have' for a first implementation,
and by the looks of it, is clearly not.

~~~
f1gm3nt
At first I thought this was a stupid idea, but then I keep checking to see if
anyone had changed the image. Then I was curious and wanted to know the
answers to the questions I posted. Maybe in the future =)

------
kmfrk
Shouldn't you increment the cost?

I actually thought of milliondollarhomepage.com looking at your site.

If the URL is more interesting, you might be on to something very interesting.
If it catches on, people might buy themselves some media attention just by
buying the image.

 _Love_ your idea.

------
PStamatiou
I paid a dollar to put up a notifo ad. :)

edit: I paid another dollar and put up another notifo ad. :)

~~~
kellysutton
I overrode your ad with a HackCollege banner :)

~~~
PStamatiou
Hey Kelly! Actually you overrode the picture of two dudes of an office that
overrode mine about 1 min ago hehe

~~~
kellysutton
Shazbot!

------
z0r
Make it cost a dollar more every time the image is changed, and put it under a
better url!

~~~
mattblalock
Yeah, better url would help... but what is it? I mean, I don't know what the
word is that describes it...

Reminds me of both billboards and those $/pixel things people did in the
nineties.

------
jason_slack
OK, I just paid my dollar! My wife and I don't recall where we took this, the
beach I think!

~~~
jason_slack
Why was this down voted? You did not like the pic? Sort of uncalled for...

------
mrchess
Wow please put a NSFW tag on this. I went to it and was hit with a picture of
a sliced up decaying corpse.

~~~
JSig
OMG. I just saw the most disgusting thing ever!

------
edkennedy
I paid a dollar, and it worked!! Now waiting for the self-satisfaction to set
in...(edit: didn't last long, "fork you" took over.)

------
Andrenid
I think you should be able to pay as much as you want. Each dollar you pay* =
1 minute-credit. So say you pay $50, you get 50 minutes. Someone then needs to
outbid your remaining minute-credits to replace you.

Eg if you paid for 30 minutes ($30) but it has been up for 15 minutes, you
have 15 minutes remaining, so someone has to bid $15 or more to replace you.

Once you get to 0 minutes left, your picture stays up until someone pays $1 or
more to add their own minute-credits and replace you.

This 'decay' means that you'll always have people trying to snipe as soon as
it's affordable, to get their pic up.

Have a timer underneath saying "5 minutes remaining..." to give people an idea
of what they need to bid over to get their pic up.

(*The actual price suggested is just random to make it easy to explain.
$1/minute is probably too much in reality)

------
rman666
It might be cool if the user could add a link to the image. They'd get a
sudden burst of hits. AND, make it so I can pay as much as I want and my
picture will stay up until someone agrees to pay more. You'll make a fortune
off of people with egos.

~~~
gaustin
> make it so I can pay as much as I want and my picture will stay up until
> someone agrees to pay more.

I'd think you'd also want to add some sort of decay on the threshold price to
keep people spending.

------
locopati
Do keep us posted on how well you do with this - maybe a counter somewhere on
the page

------
markbnine
Now go on Mechanical Turk and offer $1 to people who upload a photo...

------
rman666
What are those things at the top? Pot leaves? Down arrows? I know they are
buttons, but what are the images supposed to be?

------
jawns
I came up with a similar idea a few years ago -- Who Wants First? -- which
featured a giant, billboard-type text ad space at the top, in the first
position. You could place your ad text there for $1, bumping down all the
previous ads into smaller-sized ad spots. Fun idea, but never really took off.
Hope yours has better luck!

------
zinssmeister
will there be a history feature so people can browse to previous pictures?

~~~
hkr
sure, that'll be $2.

------
vital101
My knee-jerk reaction was that this was stupid, but then I REALLY wanted to
see what the next picture was...

Exploiting curiosity like this is kind of a neat idea.

~~~
pitra
This has got to the best description of this app!

------
younata
how much have you made so far?

------
brandnewlow
Boo. My pic lasted all of 40 seconds.

~~~
PStamatiou
It's okay. My pic that replaced your pic lasted 20 seconds.

~~~
brandnewlow
And now it's being trolled.

~~~
citricsquid
I feel bad but I'm interested in seeing if it works, whether or not people
take notice or if they assume it was someone being a dick. Seems to have
lasted 2 mins so far.

------
niclupien
That's it. I'm doing a "buy a pixel" ... and with an little extra to choose
color, of course.

------
mattblalock
I'd love to hear how this goes, please update us. :)

------
jason_slack
Looks like the website is shut down now!

~~~
f1gm3nt
Or is it? I can see someone doing this just to screw with people. Well played
who ever uploaded it ;p

~~~
jason_slack
ah, yeah good point, someone could have done that! I did not even think of
that. Notifo is back up front again!

------
astrofinch
This has been done before.

------
gaustin
I just something very silly. If you didn't catch it while it's up, then it
didn't happen.

